# What causes a white paw?



## Gunnarsmum

When I was seeing different litters of GSD's, there was one puppy that stuck out. It had one white paw. Does this mean there is a possibility of mixed breeding?


----------



## mkennels

no some genes in dogs have white paws I was told it mainly in the american show lines but not sure, I had a litter before that some had white paws I mean not white white but lighter than the tan. it is just a gentic thing I believe, if I am wrong someone or you have more info please correct. thanks


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx is from german lines(kirschental on moms side) and she has a small bit of white on rear toes w/couple of clear nails(she is bi-color). Her mother(black & red) had another litter w/ dk red sable male and had a pup with three white paws...must come from moms line. I am curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## TNGSD

The litter that Radar came from is working lines on both sides and one female has one white paw. The breeder said it would probably turn black. That puppy has the highest drive of any of the other females!


----------



## JKlatsky

My dog was all working lines and he initially had a few white toes on one paw and a small white spot on his chest. As he grew older both faded away and are no longer visible.


----------



## AbbyK9

I just asked a question about this in another one of the forums. I evaluated a young solid black female yesterday that had white toes on three of her paws. Beyond those, I have no doubt that she is all German Shepherd, but the number of white toes stuck me as odd.


----------



## Fodder

^thats what i was going to say - more often than not, the white will fade and/or blend.


----------



## mjbgsd

Isa's litter mates all had white paws in the back including her. Now that she's almost 3years, tomorrow, she still has white on her back paws.








Forgot to mention that she's from German Showlines.


----------



## CVF_Kennel

*smiles gently*

it is known as 'the white spotting gene.' 

Most commonly causes white toes or paws and white spots on the chest, but can actually show up almost anywhere on the dog. 

Often one or two white toes darken and blend in with the coat.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I have heard it called the Irish white spotting gene. Have not seen it in toes but have seen it on the chest. In fact my Kayos has it on her chest. She is American showlines.


----------



## Chris Wild

The white spotting gene found in GSDs, and the Irish white spotting gene, are 2 different things. The regular white spotting gene found in GSDs produces white patches on feet, chests and tips of tails, and is faily common. 

The Irish white spotting gene found in other breeds produces extensive white markings, similar to what is seen in Collies, Aussies, etc...


----------



## Ceph

The Irish White Spotting gene is also incompletley dominant...so even carriers may display some kind of phenotype towards white spotting....usually something like 10% of the total dog or less.

~Cate


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Learn something new every day!!!! Thanks!


----------



## GSD07

I've seen a German shepherd with a white muzzle (from my Yana's breeder). His muzzle is white up to his eyes.


----------



## Ceph

an Irish white spotting recessive allele is probably expressing itself...it might be one of the more recessive excessive white spotting alleles with the non-spotting dominant allele.

~Cate


----------



## JunebabyRN

*White paws on pups a problem?*

Hello,

This is a litter we saw on the weekend of Purebred German Shepherd Dog puppies. I was a little surprised by the white paws and wonder if this happens often and will it fade or change to tan when the mature coat comes in.

We don't intend to show the dog but are paying top price and I would like a GSD that looks like a classic Shepherd.

Is the amount of white typical? should I be concerned?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

The pup I am fostering, Karma, is German Working Lines (sable) and she was the only one in the litter with a white back paw (I called her white paw for weeks before I Decided to foster her) It has faded or blended in at almost 14 weeks old. Dooney also had a bit of white on the same back paw and now it is just a lighter tan. 

I also wondered about this- thanks for asking the question!


----------



## ralphkaz

JunebabyRN said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a litter we saw on the weekend of Purebred German Shepherd Dog puppies. I was a little surprised by the white paws and wonder if this happens often and will it fade or change to tan when the mature coat comes in.
> 
> We don't intend to show the dog but are paying top price and I would like a GSD that looks like a classic Shepherd.
> 
> Is the amount of white typical? should I be concerned?
> 
> thanks in advance.


I know it has been a while since this was posted but curious if you ended up getting a pup with the white paws and if it indeed ended up fading away (and if so at what age)? We are looking at a litter right now and also came across very similar issue (pic attached) and not sure what to do...


----------



## Dorne Johnson

*White Markings*
White Markings, chest, toes, tail tips, *ARE UNDESIRABLE* In the GSD. White color should only be on White Shepherd Dogs. Read the Standard for the Breed. White Markings often 'show' a Breeding Fault. White toes and on the chest can and often does mean that the dog carries the White Gene. Many times when two dogs that carry the White Gene are bred together, white puppies can be within the litter. Each of the puppies from this litter will also be White Gene Carriers. For the entire litter to be White, usually, both parents need to be white.


----------



## Jax08

Dorne Johnson said:


> *White Markings*
> White Markings, chest, toes, tail tips, *ARE UNDESIRABLE* In the GSD. White color should only be on White Shepherd Dogs. Read the Standard for the Breed. White Markings often 'show' a Breeding Fault. White toes and on the chest can and often does mean that the dog carries the White Gene. Many times when two dogs that carry the White Gene are bred together, white puppies can be within the litter. Each of the puppies from this litter will also be White Gene Carriers. For the entire litter to be White, usually, both parents need to be white.


I see this is from 30 days ago but this is not correct. The white on the paws and chest is called residual white. The paws and chest are the last place to develop melanin in utero. It's not a fault. As far as anyone knows, there is not genetic component and German Shepherds do not have the spotting gene. It has nothing to do with the masking gene that causes white German Shepherds. That gene covers the genetic color with white. The dog is genetically a color (sable, black/tan/black) but the gene masks the color.


----------



## Shangirl76

Jax08 said:


> I see this is from 30 days ago but this is not correct. The white on the paws and chest is called residual white. The paws and chest are the last place to develop melanin in utero. It's not a fault. As far as anyone knows, there is not genetic component and German Shepherds do not have the spotting gene. It has nothing to do with the masking gene that causes white German Shepherds. That gene covers the genetic color with white. The dog is genetically a color (sable, black/tan/black) but the gene masks the color.


T


----------



## Shangirl76

Shangirl76 said:


> That guy is definitely wrong. It’s not a defective coloring or gene. Black GSDs typically have a white spot on their chest that sometimes gets a little smaller as they get older, they can have white markings in other areas as well.. I have a black and a sable GSDs the black is my male the sable just had her puppies yesterday and all came out black with some white on the chest. However 2 came out with 1 white foot each. They are just adorable!! I can’t wait to watch them grow, the all black may even get some sable to them, that would be awesome too!! I’ll love them all equally!! And like I said they’re both pure bred GSDs


----------

